# VGA to HDMI cable



## am_priceless (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey there.

i just bought a VGA to HDMI cable from Amazon and was hoping to be able to get my computer screen on to my TV. only problem is when i set it up nothing is coming through to my TV.

so could someone possibly help me please?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

whats the PC if a laptop - then you need to use one of the function keys F keys at the top F4 or F5 maybe and also with the FN key which then toggles the output 

VGA is analogue signal 
HDMI is digital 
So is this a converter box or just a straight cable ?
VGA to DVI can work as different DVI can use analogue


----------



## am_priceless (Jan 14, 2011)

it's the PC. I been told to right click desktop > screen resolution then change it there however my VGA port is taken up by my current monitor so I wouldn't be able to see what i'm doing lol.

Anyway, it's a straight signal. i've got a VGA to DVI cable but it doesn't fit


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

i'm not sure a straight VGA to HDMI cable is going to work 

Often - if you have a HDMI input on the TV you may also have a PC VGA input


----------



## am_priceless (Jan 14, 2011)

i've just looked and there was no sign of a VGA input on the television. have you got any suggestions ?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

do you have a link to the cable you have - 
and also the make and model of PC - what options are available on the graphic card 
and the make and model of the TV what options are available 

S-Video
Composite
VGA 
HDMI
component 

are some of the video options


----------



## am_priceless (Jan 14, 2011)

OK.

Firstly, this is the link to the Cable > http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0048DOZTW/ref=oss_product
Secondly, Make and model are Hewlett-Parckard/G5232uk =] http://img38.imageshack.us/i/89450842.jpg/
Lastly, my TV. Techwood 36832


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

looking at the link you gave me the reviews tell it all really - does not work - not sure what this cable is used for

looking at the PC specs here all you have the option for is VGA out
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...gory&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=uk&product=4325440#N1095

cant find the TV 

you will need something like this 
http://www.maplin.co.uk/vga-to-hdmi...rt-388962?tabid=1&criteria=usb&c=so&u=strat15
I have not used myself - so you need to check it will work , and have some sort of option to return if not working

If you purchased the cable from amazon , you should have 30 days direct selling to return it


----------



## am_priceless (Jan 14, 2011)

okay thank you so much for your help!

greatly appreciate it!


----------

